# How do I add Nav Bar to any rom?



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I was thinking of we switching over to MIUI but I really like nav bar. Is there anyway I can add nav bar to any rom? Doesn't need to be customized.

Thanks!

Sent from my VZW GS3 using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeroFighter (Dec 17, 2011)

I can confirm this works on most AOSP based ROMs.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/sprint-galaxy-s-iii-rooting-roms-hacks/242161-how-aosp-easily-enable-nav-bar.html

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

ZeroFighter said:


> I can confirm this works on most AOSP based ROMs.
> 
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/sprint-galaxy-s-iii-rooting-roms-hacks/242161-how-aosp-easily-enable-nav-bar.html
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Hmm... Didn't seem to work.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

Nevermind...


----------

